# How many bags of pellets do you burn?



## bordercollie (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I purchased an old farm house in Iowa this year and thought it would be a good idea to use pellet stoves for heat. I bought 3 summer's heat 2200 sq ft stoves and I'm a bit disappointed. It takes 2 to heat the down stairs when its 15degrees or colder out and that's only about 900sq ft.

I then closed off the livingroom with french doors and slept on the sofa - 1 pellet stove had to be on 24x7 at max and would burn about 2 1/4 bags per day (average day temp 15-20) (night -5 to 10 degrees).

At $4.50 per bag that's about $10 bucks per day for ONE room (I'm home all day also when in town). 

Does this sound right? Also keep in mind Iowa gets a steady 20 mph wind so the climate is rather cold

thanks!


----------



## Arti (Apr 24, 2015)

I would guess that in your area 200 bags a year would be a close estimate.
For 900 sq ft it sounds like you are using a lot of pellets. It might be worthwhile to look into windows,doors and insulation.
I don't live that far from your area (just north of Dubuque) and figure 4 to 5 ton a year for 1300 sq ft in a 70's house that isn't really that well insulated or tight.
I heat 100% with corn and pellets except on days above 40 degrees we use a heat pump.


----------



## bordercollie (Apr 24, 2015)

Arti said:


> I would guess that in your area 200 bags a year would be a close estimate.
> For 900 sq ft it sounds like you are using a lot of pellets. It might be worthwhile to look into windows,doors and insulation.
> I don't live that far from your area (just north of Dubuque) and figure 4 to 5 ton a year for 1300 sq ft in a 70's house that isn't really that well insulated or tight.
> I heat 100% with corn and pellets except on days above 40 degrees we use a heat pump.



I'm about 50 miles east of Dubuque so we're almost neighbors. LOL Like I said when I'm here I'm home all day (work from home) anyhow the house may have a few drafts (mostly between rooms I'm trying to close off) but running on high I just dont feel that much heat coming off one stove (I would guess it's comparable to a 20-30k btu propane heater running on high. does that sound right?

I'm not sure how it's rated for 2200 sq ft. 500 maybe and that's keeping the temp in the 60's when it's 0-10 outside


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 25, 2015)

You definitely want to look at improving your insulation. I have one pellet stove that heats an approximately 1800 sqft area and I average about 1 bag per day with the thermostat set to 70.


----------



## Husky (Apr 25, 2015)

Could be pellets your burning. Every stove burns pellets different. I know in my stove the heat output can vary quite a bit with different brands. The only way to learn your stove is to buy several different brands and burn until you find a pellet that puts out good heat. I tried probably 10-12 different pellets until I found what worked best for me.


----------



## Arti (Apr 25, 2015)

Could you possibly post a picture of the stove after it's been burning for about 20 minutes. I'm not real familiar with the stove that you have however it may need to be setup better, There are a lot of really sharp people on here and they will be along soon to get you on the right path.

Forgot my manners, Welcome to hearth, Nice to meet one of my neighbors.


----------



## bogieb (Apr 25, 2015)

I have 950 sq/ft upstairs (main floor) and 650 s/ft unfinished basement (under-story garage uses rest of space). Last year, I installed the P61a in the basement that in theory should have heated everything without a problem. That kept my basement at 80-90F but only the living room, kitchen and office upstairs stayed at a livable temp (and that was with a gazillion fans going. The bath and both bedrooms were very cold. I also had to run propane FHW if the temps were under 10. I slept on my couch all winter, much as you did.

Over the summer, I tore out walls and put in new insulation to replace the thin rockwool, plugged up the 8" of open wall all around the perimeter (yep, the outer plywood stopped at the eaves, which are 8" below the 8' walls), and put up vapor barrier (it had none). Also new windows. I then put up rigid foam insulation on about 2/3 of the concrete basement walls and covered that with heat reflective material (more as a fire precaution, but also to help retain the heat from the stove).

By late October 2014, I could tell that the bedrooms would still be very cold as the cold from the garage was coming up despite installing insulation and new sheetrock in the garage ceiling. So, I put a smaller stove (Hastings) in my living room. With a couple of fans set up, the house stayed toasty warm all the way thru. This winter I went thru about 5 tons of pellets (+/-) and zero propane. Okay, I did use a bit of propane for hot water and during really cold stretches I ran the boiler system for 8 minutes / 2x day to keep the FHW pipes from freezing, but that was it.

My guess is that you have little to no insulation, no vapor barrier (which helps cut down air filtration) and/or huge air leaks somewhere (windows, doors sill plate etc.). Another issue might be how the house is laid out. My main floor is very cut up, so the two fans are a necessity to get the air moving.


----------



## Tonyray (Apr 25, 2015)

my house is 90 yrs old so no real insualtion...
was going to concider blow-in from the outside for walls but my downstairs has 13 windows and all though double pane, they take up more space than walls.
so don't know if the blow in would be a bust..it's like the house of glass here..
anyone have similar setup and did insulate this way?
4/half tons pellets per winter to heat..


----------



## elevenMracing (Apr 25, 2015)

10-11 tons a winter in NE Wisconsin, keeping 3,000sq ft at 73 the entire time.  Wife is cold blooded.


----------



## boo boo (Apr 25, 2015)

1800 sq ft home in south NH built in 1997
Year 1 - 3 ton
Year 2 - 4.5 ton
This year 5.5 ton so far


----------



## mithesaint (Apr 26, 2015)

You either need to get better pellets or better insulation.  

Before I added the corn furnace in the basement, I heated my 2400 sq ft colonial with an Englander 10 CPM, using 4-5 tons per year.  I kept the main area of the house around 71, with outlying rooms and upstairs a few degrees colder.  The stove couldn't keep up if it was below 0 or below 20 and excessively windy, but even then it kept the house in the low to mid 60's if I didn't turn the propane on.  I'm probably a little less windy than you, but not much, and I'd wager it's every bit as cold here.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Time for an energy audit/assessment.

Any idea of how much $$ it cost to heat the place previously?


----------



## Pete Zahria (Apr 27, 2015)

Just curious if you are running the outside air intakes on your stoves?
If not, then you are constantly drawing that 10° air into your house, and not the stove.
Just a thought.

Dan


----------



## Cory S (Sep 21, 2015)

elevenMracing said:


> 10-11 tons a winter in NE Wisconsin, keeping 3,000sq ft at 73 the entire time.  Wife is cold blooded.


Your wife is Warm blooded.... If she was cold blooded, her body would be able to adapt to exterior temperatures


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 21, 2015)

I had a older farm  home, built 1953 and even after blowing in insulation, new windows and doors etc the home was still sucking lots of fuel. 1700 sq.ft. including the basement. Built another home on site and even with almost double the area, 3,000 sq.ft. it takes an average of 1.25 bags of pellets to heat with stove also heating DHW. The Red River Valley gets a lot more wind and fair amount colder than Iowa. Those old farm houses would probably be banned from construction now as they waste so much energy. Best way to get some old houses warm is to use five gallons of fuel to burn them down. Like comparing a 72 Chevy truck with a V8 350 that one was lucky to get 8 MPG to a newer truck today.


----------



## Cory S (Sep 21, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> I had a older farm  home, built 1953 and even after blowing in insulation, new windows and doors etc the home was still sucking lots of fuel. 1700 sq.ft. including the basement. Built another home on site and even with almost double the area, 3,000 sq.ft. it takes an average of 1.25 bags of pellets to heat with stove also heating DHW. The Red River Valley gets a lot more wind and fair amount colder than Iowa. Those old farm houses would probably be banned from construction now as they waste so much energy. Best way to get some old houses warm is to use five gallons of fuel to burn them down. Like comparing a 72 Chevy truck with a V8 350 that one was lucky to get 8 MPG to a newer truck today.


Perfect example right there....


----------



## Vinelife (Sep 23, 2015)

I burn about 5 tons a season ..


----------



## Pass the Pellets (Sep 24, 2015)

I burned close to five ton's last season.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 24, 2015)

Pass the Pellets said:


> I burned close to five ton's last season.


That would seem to be a lot of work, pouring all those pellets into an insert.  How much can it hold?


----------



## Pass the Pellets (Sep 24, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> That would seem to be a lot of work, pouring all those pellets into an insert.  How much can it hold?


The Yankee Bay hopper is adjustable to fit the fireplace opening. I am able to set it to the maximum size for my fireplace. When set to the maximum it holds about 80 lbs.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 24, 2015)

Pass the Pellets said:


> The Yankee Bay hopper is adjustable based to the fireplace opening. I am able to set it to the maximum size for my fireplaces. When set to the maximum it holds about 80 lbs.


That's pretty good.


----------



## Papelletman (Sep 24, 2015)

6-1/2 tons here in a 1950's cinder block 1300sf rancher with zero insualtion in the walls, but I do keep the house rather warm. Ok actually used 322 bags!


----------



## JRA (Sep 24, 2015)

Last year was my first season and I used just over three tons about 165 bags


----------



## bugman31964 (Sep 24, 2015)

You have the same stove(s) that I have. Last year I burned about 4 tons (bag per day on ave) and 1 tank of heating oil. 2,250 sqft old home in Maine, long cold winter. The original half of the house is 100+, other half is 1980s. Kept the house 70-74 during the day, 65 at night. I think you have an insulation issue, hope you worked on it this summer.


----------



## Deromax (Sep 24, 2015)

Last year I went thru 80 bags.  Pellets are used for dip colds when it's less than about 15F outside.  A mix of heat pump and electric baseboard provide the basic load.


----------



## Park (Sep 24, 2015)

I was burning 3 ton a year, last fall I added an extra fan to the heat exchanger and that cut it down to 2 tons and 7 bags.


----------



## Cory S (Sep 24, 2015)

$309/ton delivered. Granules LG's

Hoping to only burn 3 tons this season.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 24, 2015)

I burn 2 1/2 tons a year


----------



## skidadil (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a PF120. Live in a 1930's farm house that's around 1850sq/ft in southeast PA. Have open fields all around me. Drafty house with poor insulation. Thermostat is set to 71 during the day and 66 at night. I go through about 6-ish tons of pellets per heating season.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 17, 2016)

Probably 90-100lbs today and tonight. Might break record cold here tomorrow AM of -24F. -7 now with winds averaging 19 so far


----------



## bags (Dec 17, 2016)

Bio,
We have had some colder stuff here but nothing like that junk up there. OUCH! Actually it warmed some today and is raining but temps are supposed to take another dive tomorrow. We have seen the teens for highs and single digit lows some but that is cold for here.

Last year I only burned 3 1/2 tons keeping it overly toasty in here and that was running from the 2nd week of Oct. thru the end of April. I probably could have saved a ton if I would have held off some and shut down earlier which was doable but not worth getting the cold stink eye over. The winter before I burned 5 1/2 tons but was being and idiot learning the new stove. A very warm idiot..... The Boss Lady ain't happy unless it is borderline sauna temps here. I run around in flip flops and shorts all damn winter.

The pups like it cooler too so I have piped her and the stove down a bit. Instead of the stat reading 76* I pulled some rank on her and it now stays around 72 but during cold snaps I'll ramp it up some just to throw some heat.

I just finished packing in my last two tons of Sets last night and all are inside now so I'm set for the winter now. I'm sitting on 4 tons presently and have already burned a ton from the season's start. I doubt I'll use all 4 tons or at least hope not but I always tend to keep so more around for good measure.

I'd go buy some more but want to keep stock to a minimum so they are not in my way since I plan on doing more work here finishing some more projects up. I got the Sets for $199 a ton out the door so a pretty good deal.

What did you score for $175 per ton?


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 17, 2016)

Fleet farm sells rebagged Marth products. Will be getting some corn next week. Will be interesting to see how well it burns as area saw some record yields as to near perfect temperatures and lot of sun. All the moisture seems to be coming now to make up for the summer as snow


----------



## Cory S (Dec 17, 2016)

27 bags so far since late October.  Staring off to a cold season!!


----------



## bogieb (Dec 17, 2016)

87 bags since 9/25/16.


----------



## Cory S (Dec 17, 2016)

bogieb said:


> 87 bags since 9/25/16.


BOGIE! Wow....


----------



## coondawg (Dec 17, 2016)

bordercollie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I purchased an old farm house in Iowa this year and thought it would be a good idea to use pellet stoves for heat. I bought 3 summer's heat 2200 sq ft stoves and I'm a bit disappointed. It takes 2 to heat the down stairs when its 15degrees or colder out and that's only about 900sq ft.
> 
> ...



200 bags per year in an 1100 sq ft poorly insulated farmhouse that's over 100 years old in a very windy area.   Its the small summers heat stove I think its rated at 1200 sq ft.  It keeps the house warm on its own.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 17, 2016)

Cory S said:


> BOGIE! Wow....



Heck, I know someone in southern MA who is at 97 bags and a PA guy who is over 100, so I don't feel so bad.


----------



## bags (Dec 17, 2016)

Don't mess with the ladies and staying warm, Cory. Dangerous territory. LOL!

Fall was very mild here last year and more so this year but now it is game on. However, it hit 65* today and a bunch of thunderstorms have been rolling thru. Yesterday it was 23-24 for the high and going right back down thru tonight and cold again tomorrow. Crazy weather. But it has worked out well for my pellet usage. Just now on bag number 51 in the P68 which eats some goods even running low and slow.

Supposedly South Western KY and Southern Indiana had tornados and warnings all day. Closest it came to me was about 1 1/2 hours away but we were pounded rain wise. it is supposed to turn to snow and sleet by tomorrow morning. Warmer temps saved pellets today too.


----------



## Cory S (Dec 17, 2016)

bogieb said:


> Heck, I know someone in southern MA who is at 97 bags and a PA guy who is over 100, so I don't feel so bad.


WTF!! PA isn't even cold.... Didn't think they even needed heating systems.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 17, 2016)

MINUS 22 so far tonight, think they said that -25 is a record cold for this day. Wind chill around -40 or by the old chart near -60


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 17, 2016)

-7 here yesteray.  They say it's gonna be 50 tomorrow.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 18, 2016)

bags said:


> Don't mess with the ladies and staying warm, .



Most times I keep my main floor at 68-69 (P43 run on thermostat). Downstairs stove is set at 70-72 (room temp mode) and the extra heat bleeds upstairs. On calm, warmish days (above 15* or so), the P43 doesn't fire but a couple times a day (and then several times overnight). During the negative temps last week, I ran the P43 on stove temp / auto with the feed rate set at 1 and it kept it about 70.


----------



## Jay Z (Dec 18, 2016)

I burn between 4 to 5 tons per winter.  My farmhouse is 2200sq ft. and 130 years old.  I added new windows and doors in 2015.  Insulation was added to upper levels and working on foundation area this winter.  

I use a boost of oil only when winds kick up and temperature is below 0.  Otherwise temp holds around 68 to 70 degrees.  

I have a pellet furnace ducted into backup oil system.  Glad I went for one unit rather then stoves as the maintenance would be a pain.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Dec 18, 2016)

Cory S said:


> BOGIE! Wow....



If I recall correctly, she is using two stoves,
and it appears she started in September...
I don't think that is an absurd amount, given those details...

Dan


----------



## Cory S (Dec 18, 2016)

Pete Zahria said:


> If I recall correctly, she is using two stoves,
> and it appears she started in September...
> I don't think that is an absurd amount, given those details...
> 
> Dan


I do!  Given the area heated, and she doesn't require it to be ridiculously warm either.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Dec 18, 2016)

I guess we all have different opinions on "absurd".........

Dan


----------



## Husky (Dec 18, 2016)

Started on Oct. 1st and just put in my 83rd bag this morning. I like to burn and keep the house toasty. Someone is home all day so the stove only get shutdown for a cleaning.


----------



## bogieb (Dec 18, 2016)

Pete Zahria said:


> If I recall correctly, she is using two stoves,
> and it appears she started in September...
> I don't think that is an absurd amount, given those details...
> 
> Dan



Yeah, if push came to shove, I wouldn't have to heat my basement and wouldn't use that much. Plus, about 40 of those bags were ThermaGlo's left over from last year. The P61a was only blowing out luke warm are using those, so they went pretty quick considering I used them in October and November. Glad they aren't my winter pellets - I would have gone thru 10 tons for the season easy


----------



## JRA (Dec 18, 2016)

I probably burnt about 30 bags or so this year, which isn't bad at all. I usually burn about 2.5-3.5 tons per year. The first year I bought my stove it was one of the worst winters on record for MA as far as snowfall and temp. That's the year I burnt 3.5 ton. the second year I had the stove it was one of the mildest winters on record (last year) and I burnt about 2.5 ton . This year who knows?yesterday there was six inches of snow already and most of the week was sub zero wind chills and it's only December. maybe in for a 3 ton winter at least


----------



## tlc1976 (Dec 18, 2016)

We moved in about a year ago and installed the stove right after new years.  It was in the 60s when we moved in but by new years it had become a real winter.  We burned 1.5 ton.  So I estimated at least 3 ton for this winter so we got 3.5 (3 ton plus the .5 ton we had left).  This year so far we have burned about 25 bags so I got 3 ton left.  Keep the house about 66-70.  Been burning at about 50-75% capacity this past week with arctic wind gusts well below zero.  By Tuesday it's supposed to be back in the 30s so I can leave the stove off during the day if everybody's gone.

Hopefully by spring I'll have the thermostat on/off control set up, to save pellets in the shoulder season.  Last spring we would burn at night and asked the kid to turn it off during the day, but many times she would be hibernating up in her room with the downstairs cooking at 80.


----------



## thatguy69 (Dec 23, 2016)

Went through 5-6 ton's heating with my vogelzang 5790 the past 2 years. Heating 1100 Sq ft single level ranch with no basement. This will be the first year with my Harman p61 and I'm hoping for better results


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 23, 2016)

thatguy69 said:


> Went through 5-6 ton's heating with my vogelzang 5790 the past 2 years. Heating 1100 Sq ft single level ranch with no basement. This will be the first year with my Harman p61 and I'm hoping for better results


You should have far better heat control.


----------



## thatguy69 (Dec 23, 2016)

I still seem to average 1.25-1.5 bags on room temp keeping it set at 70. Feed rate set at 3


----------



## bags (Dec 24, 2016)

thatguy69 said:


> Went through 5-6 ton's heating with my vogelzang 5790 the past 2 years. Heating 1100 Sq ft single level ranch with no basement. This will be the first year with my Harman p61 and I'm hoping for better results



Last winter I used 3 1/2 tons in my P68 and that was the only stove I ran all season since it was a fairly easy and mild winter last year for the most part. That's doing 2,350 SQ FT on two floors here in Northern KY. You get the same weather I do basically. I'm not real far from you and I bought my used PC45 right around where you live. 

I have uncles with farms over and up your way. One is in Winchester, OH and the other is on over in Pike Co. Rarden is the last town you hit going out to his farm.

This winter has been fairly "normal" for here too. During the colder stuff you will use more but the average improves as it warms obviously. I should be somewhere between 3 1/2 - 4 tons this year too. I hope. I should if we do not have a real cold and ugly Jan.- Feb. So far,,,, So good. When it gets cold and stays cold I easily burn 2 + bags within 24 hours.


----------



## thatguy69 (Dec 24, 2016)

This stove is odd,last week when we got single digit Temps with 20 mph wind gust the stove used about a quarter of a bag more in 24 hours than it does on days like today when it's 35 degrees out.im not complaining because 1.75 bags in 24 hours when it's that cold is fine with me, it's just when it's in the 30s I can't get it to use less than 1.5 bags or so in 24 hours.  My stove is a 2000 model so it had the non adjustable board for the combustion blower.  I swapped in a new board and have it adjusted to -.35 in now but I also ordered the new 1.75a combustion blower because it's supposed to be more variable instead of just being on high or low like my current 1.5a one.  Either way I needed to order one regardless because the guy I got it from said all the motors were original. But she's been ticking along just fine this winter


----------



## jcwilliams (Dec 27, 2016)

Interesting to see what other burn. I have a 1300 sq ft home. I'm using about a bag a day... Since the start of the burn season I've got about 5 bags left on the first pallet so far....I didn't think that was too bad. This is my first year with a stove and wasn't sure what to expect 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FirepotPete (Dec 27, 2016)

1/10th of a bag so far, I nly use pellets to get the corn burning.  

So far I've gone through about 2/3rd ton of corn, if that helps.


----------



## bags (Dec 29, 2016)

jcwilliams said:


> Interesting to see what other burn. I have a 1300 sq ft home. I'm using about a bag a day... Since the start of the burn season I've got about 5 bags left on the first pallet so far....I didn't think that was too bad. This is my first year with a stove and wasn't sure what to expect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



What stove are you running?


----------



## jcwilliams (Dec 29, 2016)

bags said:


> What stove are you running?


Ussc 6041 second hand.... Paid $300 for it. Bought new in 2012 came with new board and auger motor. I jumped on it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwilliams (Dec 29, 2016)

FirepotPete said:


> 1/10th of a bag so far, I nly use pellets to get the corn burning.
> 
> So far I've gone through about 2/3rd ton of corn, if that helps.


Is corn better to burn?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bags (Dec 29, 2016)

jcwilliams said:


> Ussc 6041 second hand.... Paid $300 for it. Bought new in 2012 came with new board and auger motor. I jumped on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



That's a good deal. I'll let Firepot and Bio and others answer the corn deal. I've burned a bit but not all season yet. I guess the main thing is that you get it cheaper then pellets. If so cheaper heat is good, Right? It is a little more work but if it's a lot cheaper than a ton of pellets then......

You can use the search also here. many discussions on burning corn here with Tips for it, Pros & Cons etc;


----------



## jcwilliams (Dec 29, 2016)

bags said:


> That's a good deal. I'll let Firepot and Bio and others answer the corn deal. I've burned a bit but not all season yet. I guess the main thing is that you get it cheaper then pellets. If so cheaper heat is good, Right? It is a little more work but if it's a lot cheaper than a ton of pellets then......
> 
> You can use the search also here. many discussions on burning corn here with Tips for it, Pros & Cons etc;


Yea this is my first year burning all electric running base boards were killing my bills. But I got a hell of a deal on pellets. I bout 6 tons for $26 a ton it was their last years stock and wanted them gone so I filled up my garage with them at that price and all is good. Only had like 10 bad bags out of 6 pallet loads. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 29, 2016)

jcwilliams said:


> Is corn better to burn?


Ohio is the eastern area of the corn belt and if the conditions are right you should be able to buy corn for around $100/T
The 6041 is a knockoff of the first true corn stove and should have no issue burning corn and you should get a boost in the heat output depending on how feed rates are controlled. I get a double savings as I only have to go 2 miles to get corn and over 20 miles one way to get pellets. Now the hassle of cleaning and drying the corn proper yes. Pellets are bagged and have a trip to get them at usually around $200/T plus gas and time so the corn at todays prices I am saving $100T


----------



## FirepotPete (Dec 29, 2016)

jcwilliams said:


> Is corn better to burn?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


For me it's a no brainer. I get mine from a farmer that has contracts all over the mid-west for delivery. He has his own dries, elevators and semi's to haul it. Extremely clean, dried to 12% or better. I pull under the chute, pull a lever, in two minutes I have a ton in my pickup. Get home vacuum it out into IBC totes for storage and am ready to go for the winter. It takes about 8 easy hours for the 30 mile round trip, vacuuming the corn. I could do it a lot faster, and do when the weather is cold or bad but I'm almost 60 so I can lolly gag around. 

If you can find a farmer that has driers and is willing to sell it to you by bulk prices that's the way to go. If you have a large shopvac you can easily build a vacuum to move/clean the corn. Storage is also needed to make buying in bulk worth it. I see the IBC totes on Craigs list all the time pretty cheap, but if you really look around most large farms are happy to get rid of them if you haul them.

For you to burn it, the board in the 6041 is almost the same as mine and can be adjusted to burn pellets, corn or a mix. I run clinker style and never had luck burning 100% corn with an agitator. Many others have done it no problem, I just never had luck. I could mix the corn but with the price so low and the better heat I decided to make a clinker pot and go that route.

If you decide to do it, PM me and I'll try and walk you through how to adjust the HR and DF settings within each HR and DF so that you can run the stove on Auto and not have to mess with any manual adjustments. It takes a little tweaking but is well worth it in the long run.

Oh, did I say, I love CORN!!


----------



## bags (Dec 30, 2016)

jcwilliams said:


> Yea this is my first year burning all electric running base boards were killing my bills. But I got a hell of a deal on pellets. I bout 6 tons for $26 a ton it was their last years stock and wanted them gone so I filled up my garage with them at that price and all is good. Only had like 10 bad bags out of 6 pallet loads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



$26 bucks a ton is unreal. You basically got 6 tons for less than most pay for 1 ton. $26 a ton is the best score on pellets I've seen yet.


----------



## jcwilliams (Dec 30, 2016)

bags said:


> $26 bucks a ton is unreal. You basically got 6 tons for less than most pay for 1 ton. $26 a ton is the best score on pellets I've seen yet.


Yea at the local tractor supply . they had a crap ton of it and put  sign out for $26 I got all I could fit lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bags (Dec 30, 2016)

jcwilliams said:


> Yea at the local tractor supply . they had a crap ton of it and put  sign out for $26 I got all I could fit lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Which pellets or what brand did you get for $26 / ton?


----------



## jcwilliams (Dec 31, 2016)

bags said:


> Which pellets or what brand did you get for $26 / ton?


Ozark is the brand.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bags (Dec 31, 2016)

jcwilliams said:


> Ozark is the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not familiar with those but any pellet is a great deal at $26 bucks per ton. How do they burn?


----------



## jcwilliams (Dec 31, 2016)

Burning good I think. Lol keeping bill down and keeping house warm. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogieb (Dec 31, 2016)

So, to end out 2016, I have used 107 bags so far this season.


----------



## tbear853 (Jan 5, 2017)

Built the log home 1990-91 ourselves, 28x40 two story, upstairs is 1/2 one big bed room and 1/4 + loft open to living below.  Roof is 4x8 panels, 5/8 OSB on top, 5/8 Pine V groove bottom, 3.5" solid foam block bonded between.   4 Ceiling fans, VC Reliant on hearth I built since 1992. Kitch and two BRs down stairs, basement in ground 3 sides, forth protected enclosed patio where trike is kept .... so basement stays warmer in winter and cooler in summer than it did at first.   Main heat is Air Handler and Hi Eff fast recovery water heater vents through plastic to outside. 

First winter used main heat.   Next year, I install Vermont Castings Reliant Pellet stove using outside air and vented through side wall with tee and 15 feet up est to cap in wind.  Most years, we used 3 to 3.5 tons a year of Hamer's prem hardwood pellets, tried others, not so good.  One year, especially cold, I bought a extra ton and ended up with near a ton in storage out in the shed. 

We recently started  supplementing with three small infared radiant heaters when home. I used just about 2 tons pellets last year, just started burning them this year about mid December.  Average I guess about a bag a day, seldom  ever run stove higher than 10 o'clock, usually about 9 does it.   Really cold, might crank to 10:30 ish.     I'll likely get another ton in February.    My house T-stat down hall on 1st floor is set at 62, wall thermometer says 70 so heat is not coming on.  it's 30 outside now.    Back bedrooms down stairs usually run high 60s, we keep them closed if really cold out.




My last load of pellets ran about $245 for the ton set on my truck.


----------

